# This guy has done this a time or two...



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Had to post it up for you guys..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

I've seen something like that in Guam. They have a Co-op where you can sell fish. I watched a fella filet a 40 pound yellowfin as well as ANYBODY in less than 90 seconds!!!

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy Cow!!! :bowdown

The real Kimbo Slice!!!! :clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

amazing...I've cleaned a ton of flounder. He's got 5-6 there and does it in less than 2 minutes. 5 flounder would take me a solid 10 minutes to do


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

> I've seen something like that in Guam. They have a Co-op where you can sell fish. I watched a fella filet a 40 pound yellowfin as well as ANYBODY in less than 90 seconds!!!


Yea I have seen a few guys in the Bahammas in their open markets throw down with a fillet knife, I used to sit out there drinking dollar Presidente's for a while watching them go to town while checking out the days catch...makes me wanna conch salad thinking about it !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

He's good. DAMN GOOD!!! I like to say that I am pretty proficient with a filet knife but this guy has it down to an art. :bowdown


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

He is surgical with that beoch!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I have never before felt my cleaning skills as inadequate. Anybody want to give me some flounder to practice with?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

wow!!! bet a good knife doesnt hurt:blownaway


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

OMFG i could never even think of somebody doin it that fast.. i would still be on the second side of my6 first fish


----------

